# Hotel de L'Eau Vive - New Orleans



## Skatduder (Jan 4, 2006)

The reviews are a couple of years old. Does anyone have any information
on this resort. I have a 2 bedroom on hold.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jan 7, 2006)

Skatduder said:
			
		

> The reviews are a couple of years old. Does anyone have any information
> on this resort. I have a 2 bedroom on hold.



I thought that was the one that burnt down....hopefully someone will chime in.


----------



## MaryH (Jan 7, 2006)

It is only the annex that burned down.  The main building is fine I think.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 8, 2006)

The main building is fine.  The annex burnt down.  The resort is accepting exchangers already.  When I saw it last May, it was pretty much the same as described in the TUG reviews.


----------

